# waxstock



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, Doe's anyone know if you can get any bargains from the traders, I went to Volks world last month n a very well known company were selling thier wax £3 more expensive than online with delivery :wall:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I think some manufacturers will have discounts etc well hope so anyway


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

If its like last year, yes there will be discounts from various traders. 

We had some show specials and show prices on our stand and will have this year. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Most traders last year were offering discounts, some traders were the same as their online prices.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Bring cash - many manufacturers were offering cash discounts. Others weren't set up to take card payments.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> If its like last year, yes there will be discounts from various traders.
> 
> We had some show specials and show prices on our stand and will have this year.
> 
> ...


Got a couple of T-Shirts last year buying Zaino goodies; still going strong and now part of my detailing uniform


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply's guys n gals:thumb:, Will try n save some cash then:lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> If its like last year, yes there will be discounts from various traders.
> 
> We had some show specials and show prices on our stand and will have this year.
> 
> ...


Ill be popping by your stand this year John, In need of a few supplys :thumb:


----------

